# Mandare a quel paese



## mieleus

Mandare a quel paese


How do you translate this in English?

grazie 
Simonetta


----------



## lsp

"Tell him where to go/where to get off (there are other translations that use adult language frowned on by WR forum members). It's better."


----------



## Silvia

lsp said:
			
		

> there are other translations that use adult language frowned on by WR forum members


 This translation does not require any adult language.


----------



## Alfry

tell him to go to hell. it's better this way (the sooner you do so, the better it is)


----------



## dolcevoce

ciao tutti
mandare a quel paese means mandare al diavolo
and that means go to hell


----------



## lsp

Silvia said:
			
		

> This translation does not require any adult language.


I never said it REQUIRED adult language. You misquoted or rather misinterpreted me.


----------



## Silvia

I just quoted what you typed. My interpretation of 'there are other translations that use adult language' is that you'd consider suitable other stronger translations, but in my opinion this is not the case. 

As regards andare all'inferno e andare a quel paese, they have something in common - both are meant to get rid of someone, but in a different way. Andare all'inferno is definitely stronger, though not as strong as in English.


----------



## cecil

Silvia,

So what, then, does one say in Italian if he feels like saying in English, "Go to hell"?

Spero che non sia vaf&%#@lo.

cecil


----------



## Silvia

Oh, there are so many expressions... let's say that a quel paese is a way to send you there, without saying exactly where, therefore you have to use your fantasy! 

There's also a song by Alberto Sordi (in Roman dialect): te c'hanno mai mannato a quer paese..?" It's pretty hilarious!


----------



## mieleus

Grazie
In my case...to go to hell...is rather appropriate
Simonetta


----------



## finalorbit

Questa frase signifca, "go to that village", ma figuratamente significa, "go to hell" oppure qualcosa altra?


----------



## Siberia

finalorbit said:


> Questa frase signifca, "go to that village", ma figuratamente significa, "go to hell"  oppure qualcosa altra?


----------



## malva7

Go to hell ! Or even worse "f* off"


----------



## beauxyeux

malva7 said:


> Got hell ! Or even worse "f* off"


 
I don't agree with "f* off"; in Italian "va' a quel paese" is really less rude than that one


----------



## malva7

Yes, "va quel paese" (get off) can definitely be adopted with a broader audience and is less _compromising _than "va all'inferno/al diavolo" (go to hell) or even worse "vaff*..*" (f* off).


----------



## ortensia

Ciao, riapro questo thread perchè avrei bisogno di un'espressione piuttosto forte, anche gergale va bene, che traduca  "L'ho mandato a farsi fottere".

 "I fucked him up" può andare?

Grazie


----------



## neuromatico

Non sono sicurissimo, ma invece direi "I told him to go f**k himself".

Credo "I f**ked him up" voglia dire qualcos'altro, cioè "L'ho massacrato di botte", oppure inteso nel senso psicologico.


----------



## OcramG

Ciao,


 Sto traducendo questa frase ed ho avuto un problema:


 “Io ve lo dico perchè preferisco essere sincero... poi se volete potete anche mandarmi a  cagare”


 Questo è il contesto, e il problema riguarda l'ultima parte della frase. Dato che è una traduzione per amici non ho alcun problema di “formalità” -anzi non vorrei perdere il tono seccato-, il fatto è che non riesco a rendere il riflessivo “mandarmi a quel paese”

Grazie


----------



## Alxmrphi

Mandalo a quel paese...

Le risposte esautivi sono li'! 
Credo "To go to tell" - e' la traduzione giusta


----------



## london calling

Ciao!

Slang inglese (gli americani non direbbero così, quindi aspetti quel che dicono anche loro se ti serve qualcosa in AE) per mandarmi a quel paese:

_..if you like, you can tell me to get stuffed/get knotted/take a running jump._

e per mandarmi a cagare:

..to bugger off/to go fuck myself/ to stick it up my arse and smoke it.


There are many more, of course!

Edit: Sorry, Alex!


----------



## Alxmrphi

london calling said:


> Edit: Sorry, Alex!



Why? Your post was so much more informative than mine!
(The amazing thing is, I'm up to 50% agreement with you now!)

... I haven't heard get knotted / take a running jump (I don't see how these are offensive??)
But the rest I like!!  Especially the last one.

While we're on this topic where does '*get lost*' fit in.. mandare qualcuno a _*(quel paese / cagare)*_ ? (My guess is 'quel paese' ??)


----------



## london calling

Alex_Murphy said:


> ... I haven't heard get knotted / take a running jump (I don't see how these are offensive??) Well, those I suggested as a translation of "mandarmi a quel paese", which is less offensive than "..a cagare". Very common down south and amongst us oldies!
> But the rest I like!!  Especially the last one. The last one is the rude version of "stick that in your pipe and smoke it"!
> 
> While we're on this topic where does '*get lost*' fit in.. mandare qualcuno a _*(quel paese / cagare)*_ ? (My guess is 'quel paese'  Yep!)


----------



## Murphy

For "mandarmi(lo/la ecc) a quel paese", something my Dad used to say:
...._tell me(him/her etc) to take a long walk off a short pier._

Similar to "take a running jump" and definitely another one for the oldies


----------



## london calling

Murphy said:


> For "mandarmi(lo/la ecc) a quel paese", something my Dad used to say:
> ...._tell me(him/her etc) to take a long walk off a short pier._
> Mine says:_ Go take a long walk on a short pier!_ Same difference....__


----------



## OcramG

Grazie ragazzi!

 Il punto era quel: "_you can tell me to get/to go/to take..." _al quale anche io avevo pensato ma che mi sembrava una costruzione un po' pesante per aggirare il riflessivo. Ma a quanto pare è giusta!

Per esprimere il resto adesso non ho che l'imbarazzo della scelta 

 Ciao!


----------



## london calling

OcramG said:


> Grazie ragazzi!


Prego!

Another one (and the Americans would understand it too, I think):

_....you can tell me where to get off_ (...a quel paese).


----------



## neuromatico

Or very simply,

_..., you can tell me where to go._


----------



## macforever

Vorrei tradurre la seguente frase:” Hai mai detto a John di andare a quel paese?” Have you ever told John where to go?”


----------



## metazoan

macforever said:


> Vorrei tradurre la seguente frase:” Hai mai detto a John di andare a quel paese?” Have you ever told John where to go?”


Your particular phrasing could work, but it seems too vague.
"Have you ever told John where he can go?" would be the more common way to avoid using the  straightforward "... told John to go to hell".


----------



## london calling

macforever said:


> Vorrei tradurre la seguente frase:” Hai mai detto a John di andare a quel paese?” Have you ever told John where to go?”


That's fine and is exactly what I'd say. 😊


----------



## rrose17

I agree with metazoan's. Another mild one "have you ever told John to buzz off?"


----------

